# Avent bottles! Natural or classic?



## Serafina83

Hiya was wondering if anyone's knows is the natural bottles are any better? I am planning on breatfeeding so will be using them in conjunction with that. The newborn starter set on amazon s twice the price though. So was a bit unsure about getting it with out someone elsees opinion


----------



## dixielee1206

I got the natural ones on the advice of many friends who are breast feeding and bottle feedkng. I plan of breast feeding when I'm on leave and when I am home from work but using a bottle while away for the sitter. Everyone said their LOs tool right on to the natural ones. A lot of them said if they have them the "classic" versions of any bottles they fussed when trying to breast feed.


----------



## Serafina83

Thank you. I had the classics with my daughter. She would not take breast milk from them. If put formula in it she would be fine and always went back on the breast fine. The teats on the natural ones do look a lot better though :) gonna order some now thanks


----------



## dizz

I used the classic ones last baby (have bought MAM ones this time around) - they were fine all the way through, apart from the grandmothers both being utterly befuddled by putting them together, the fact the markings have all but vanished on a lot of ours now (10 months on but of course we used newborn sized ones to start with so probably 8 months use) and the fact the flipping microwave steriliser doesn't fit in our microwave (so currently has jam jar lids in for the baby to play with)!

If you get the classic ones (I'll put it here cos it caused me a good hour of head-scratching to figure out so it might come up on a Google search and help someone in the future out) - the cloudy white ones have the colic ring, but the clear tinted plastic ones (blue/pink and they used to do a gold one that always looked to me like you'd put it in the dishwasher with spag bol covered dishes) DON'T have a colic ring as the bottle is ever so slightly taller in the neck - the teat and collar just go on without the ring inside.

Yes I sat and got a ruler out and measured it when I was wondering why they were different and didn't seem to fit together properly when I assembled them like the cloudy ones!

Avent used to send you a freebie bottle if you joined their baby club and I think it was a natural model one - I registered but never got anything through though and people who did get one through said it took ages to appear.

Also worth waiting till Boots do 3 for 2 to buy the next stage up teats for bottles ;-)


----------



## ttc1soon

I have the classics because of the price difference and the fact that the classics have the blue and pink bottles and that way we can keep the twins bottles separate to tell who is drinking what. The natural bottles are more comfortable to hold so if money isn't an issue I would go with the natural ones. I don't anticipate my babies drinking from bottles often which another reason I decided not to spend to much and go with the classics.


----------



## Lissidoll123

I have the normal ones and got told by several midwives hat tomme tippee and avent natural have caused lots of problems with lots of their babies not taking to them. MW said best bottles are surprisingly the cheap and nasty ones, ie boots own make she said most babies will take to those over the breast shape ones! Found hard to believe but we didn't get on with Tommee tippee so bats why we now use avent but I guess each baby is different x


----------

